# How to change the default units to inches in Image Size of PS



## stealers (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello PS users,
I open PS CS4, open a image, go to Image - Image Size. The units of document size is displayed in cm. I want it to be displayed in inches every time I run this menu sub command. Tried to set this under "Preferences - Units and Grids", but couldn't.


----------



## bmrust (Aug 5, 2009)

try going to Preferences -> Units & Rulers


----------



## shmne (Aug 5, 2009)

It isn't the Units & Rulers, that is not what they mean.

I'll be honest with you I'm not sure if you can, mine has always been set to inches for as long as I can remember and when I just clicked through the preferences several times I couldn't find it.

Possibly one of those items that are adaptive? As in when you change it and save the file it remembers for the next time?


----------



## stealers (Aug 5, 2009)

No, it is not Units and Rulers. 
Neither did changing and saving remembered next time too. No luck so far.


----------



## shmne (Aug 5, 2009)

I really don't know what to tell you, I've never had it default on me to anything other then inches. Maybe try resetting your preferences, like copy the ones you have changed over into a new location then reset it just in case it doesn't work.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 5, 2009)

Go to Preferences -> Units & Rulers. Under "Units", the "Rulers" drop-down menu will be set to cm. Set it to inches and you're good to go.


----------



## shmne (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm almost positive it isn't that, mine is set to pixels yet when I go to my adjust image size menu I still have the option of inches auto-selected rather then cm.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 5, 2009)

Um, well, that's just weird. Because that's exactly how it works in my CS4 Extended on OS X.

Maybe the Windows versions have problems managing their settings. Can't blame them though; Windows has atrocious management of preference files for applications (that is, letting the programmers put their saved preferences wherever the heck they want, instead of in a standardized location, in a standardized format).


----------



## shmne (Aug 5, 2009)

Wait ok I see why mine is like that now, because I have pixels selected (smallest unit is the best for rulers) inches is the default for the image sizing, so when I clicked on the inches nothing happened xD I thought if anything the pixels would default to cms. 

So yes, that does in fact work


----------



## stealers (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, it is working now. After editing the preferences, also did one more step.
Opened a sample image, did a Image size in terms of inches, saved it, quit the Ps application. Relaunch the Ps saved the previous units as "inches". Thanks a lot for all your inputs.


----------

